

Easy HTML5 Template - ImpressiveWebs
http://www.impressivewebs.com/easy-html5-template/

======
nicksergeant
Interesting. I was wondering when folks would be overwhelmed by the content of
HTML5 Boilerplate. I expect this trend to continue.

FWIW, these boilerplates are enormously useful for reference and gaining
knowledge of how HTML5 works, but rewriting and expanding our personal
boilerplates is what we do as front-end devs. We never had a standardized
boilerplate for HTML 4, after all.

Personally, I take bits and pieces of knowledge and techniques from these
boilerplates, roll them into my own base template, and build on them with each
project.

~~~
rimantas
I am afraid these boilerplates will be an excuse for many not to learn a thing
about what they are doing, like we had XHTML doctypes slapped onto the pages
(or place there by IDEs).

~~~
earnubs
Which is sad, considering that HTML5 makes is so very easy to write (valid)
HTML off the top of your head:

    
    
      <!doctype html>
      <title>Hello World!</title>
      <p>insert important message to world here.

------
akavlie
I had the exact same feeling when I first looked over HTML5 Boilerplate.

The HTML itself isn't so exotic. But my eyes glaze over paging through all the
CSS & JS. And then there's the .htaccess -- all sorts of black magic in there.

Very useful as a reference for different issues, but there's no way I'm going
to start with all of that baggage before a single line of original code. It
feels over-engineered to cover every possible corner case.

------
RossDM
Ugh. Showcases some of the new HTML5 features, but do we really need a
template for basic HTML tags?

------
robotron
How spammy.

